# how to take off the mower attachment



## jwb3rx (Dec 5, 2003)

I have a LT1000 20hp, automatic and recently bought the plow attachment for it. When I went to check my owners manual to take off the mower deck I found it was in spanish only. Now since I don't speak spanish I have a problem. I don't want to mess with taking off the deck without a manual so I am looking for a little help. Can anyone give me a quick guide to taking off my mower deck? I have the directions for putting on the plow so I'll be fine after that. Also, do you really have to take off the mower to install the plow? Thanks for your help.

Joe


----------



## bwiswell (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a french manual (can't seem to find my english version). Fortunately my french is fairly strong to get through the manual. How's your french?

You can probably make an educated guess about the removal process. Chances are you'll be 99% accurate. Just look under the tractor and most of (if not all) of the parts than need to be removed are attached by push pins.

I believe you need to take off the deck, at least you do for my bercomac snowblower (same sub-frame as the blade), so there is no getting around that.

Good luck.

BW


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

Ahhh, mierda!


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I will try find the link.

Adam


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

There you go.

www.sears.com/download/own/27292e.pdf 

Adam


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*You don't need no stinking manual*

Just rip it off there.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: You don't need no stinking manual*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Just rip it off there. *



:lmao: Ha-Ha:lmao:

Thats what I did to mine. Now if I could just find somebody to haul it off outta sight for me.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Fairly straighforward. Lower deck completely to the ground and remove any pins that are attached to the deck. Remove the belt from the engine pully and slide it out from under the deck. Before you slide it out, be sure to raise the deck mechanism out of the way.

Use the opprotunity to clean the deck and repaint if necessary.


----------

